# My *very tiny!* Collection



## BenefitAddict (Aug 14, 2008)

Alright, fine! It's nawt exactly a collection yet. But it's okay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




All I have is Lustreglass in Spring Bean. But I'm saving my money as much as possible so I can add to my MAC.


----------



## User93 (Aug 14, 2008)

its a nice start! My 1st producr from MAC was a lustreglass aswell


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 14, 2008)

My very first MAC product was Swish e/s.
Now, almost two years later, I have over 85 eyeshadows from MAC alone.






 Everyones gotta start somewhere!


----------



## themarymac (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice start, trust me your collection will grow, grow, grow and your wallet will ache, ache, ache lol


----------



## caramel_geek (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice start.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My first MAC product was fluideline in Lithograph and a MAC #266. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it!
After that, there are not turning back...


----------



## JediFarfy (Aug 16, 2008)

It alwasys has to start with one! For my friend, a concealer. For my mom, eyeliner. For me, a couple of neutral eyeshadows (Ricepaper, Soft Brown, and Bronze I believe). It's just multiplies from there. Have fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JF


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 16, 2008)

At least it's a start! is it just me or does that lustreglass look yummy? like tasty yummy?


----------



## nleslie (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a nail polish that looks EXACTLY the same as Spring Bean.
It's awesome in the bottle but totally sheer when its on.

And I personally couldn't think of a better first Mac product. Spring Bean is awesome!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 16, 2008)

thats a nice lipgloss i have it too.. enjoy it


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

its a good start


----------

